
Show HN: Free rameworkless JavaScript tutorial course building a real app - fiiv
https://frameworkless.js.org?ref=hackernews
======
fiiv
I'm fiiv, the dude making this. Would love to hear your feedback and if I'm
doing the right thing here or not ;)

PS. uh oh, missed the "f" in frameworkless in the title.

